
How NASA teams work: Practical lessons from space missions - zzaner
https://blog.nuclino.com/how-nasa-teams-work-practical-lessons-from-space-missions
======
amylowe
"Your system not breaking doesn’t mean it works and is a solid design." \- an
interesting read on a similar topic, currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19244063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19244063)

